# Lodore Shuttle



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Kjirsten, 

Dutch John to Jensen is only about an hour. I left my girl a message to see if her and a friend want to make a few bucks while they are out there (they're camping with us at Lodore Ranger Station). I think the fact that you're starting with the "B" section will make this a pretty simple, short shuttle.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ladore*

K,

cant remeber the name, but there was only one other shuttle company doing shuttles. I remember RR was cheaper. I have used RR 3 times and each time they did great job. Even got a couple tires fixed. 

When are you launching?


scott


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Scott, we're launching March 21st on the Gorge B section, Lodore proper on March 23rd. There are spots available if you are interested- I just had 3 of my group back out.

Why does everything I've read say that the Lodore shuttle is 8 hours round trip?


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Scott, we're launching March 21st on the Gorge B section, Lodore proper on March 23rd. There are spots available if you are interested- I just had 3 of my group back out.
> 
> Why does everything I've read say that the Lodore shuttle is 8 hours round trip?


If you're shuttling from the Lodore put-in, it's hellishly long and the air shuttle was a great option. If you're putting in up in the Flaming Gorge section at Little Hole, it's paved road to Dutch John and highway down to Vernal.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

DurangoSteve said:


> If you're shuttling from the Lodore put-in, it's hellishly long and the air shuttle was a great option. If you're putting in up in the Flaming Gorge section at Little Hole, it's paved road to Dutch John and highway down to Vernal.


I remember about 7 hours round trip, you have to drive from launch to Maybell(CO) and then the jensen and into the park. Mind you Ps and Qs once you hit UT. Friend got pulled over for 'bald tires' USP has a hard on for boats and green plates. I find paying the $ for the shuttle is the best bet here, that frees up 7 hours for drinkin' and minimizes exposure to the police.

Putting in near dutch john is a shorter shuttle, unless of course Kaliko is navigating, whole 'nother story...

I'll see if I can join, lodore is one of my favorite!

scott


----------



## Ron (Apr 21, 2004)

*Put in at the Dam and the shuttle*

is abt. 40 miles long. 90 miles of river for 40 of shuttle. A lot of slow water to the Gates of Ladore though. Put in at the Gates and it's abt. a 6-7 hr. shuttle and not as much river. Put in at the dam with no motor and you'd better figure 2 long days at the least to where your permit starts. We got there at dark one time and had to run Winnies in the dark. Because they wouldn't let us launch the next day. Ron.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

dgosn said:


> I remember about 7 hours round trip, you have to drive from launch to Maybell(CO) and then the jensen and into the park. Mind you Ps and Qs once you hit UT. Friend got pulled over for 'bald tires' USP has a hard on for boats and green plates. I find paying the $ for the shuttle is the best bet here, that frees up 7 hours for drinkin' and minimizes exposure to the police.
> 
> Putting in near dutch john is a shorter shuttle, unless of course Kaliko is navigating, whole 'nother story...
> 
> ...


I love Kiko stories- come along and you can tell us by the campfire!

I invited him too but I haven't heard back in a while, I'm sure he can't get back here from the East coast in time- maybe I'll email him again today- or maybe he'll see this and respond- CALLING OUT BORNWITHATAIL.

Anyway, pm me if you want to join and I'll get you the info.

Thanks for the responses everyone- I think we'll do our own shuttle from Dutch John- that makes a lot more sense.


----------



## danadog (Mar 18, 2005)

I had great luck with River Runners both times I used them last summer.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

We want to leave both vehicles at the takeout near Jensen. Is there anyone interested in giving 2 drivers a ride back from Jensen to the putin near Dutch John? It's about an hour shuttle and there's gas money and beer involved! This would be fairly early on March 21st.


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

*Make sure you float the C section the day of your permit.*

We were ass-hammered with $125 tickets each, last October for not having a Ladore Permit and floating the last 1.5 miles of the C-section. 

We were C sectioned! 

There are no signs anywhere, below the dam, start of the B or any access points that we stopped at. I'd call the Rangers and let them know your plans.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

We have spoken to the rangers, but I wasn't aware that we need to launch on Lodore the same day we float the c-section. Is this true? Randy?


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> We have spoken to the rangers, but I wasn't aware that we need to launch on Lodore the same day we float the c-section. Is this true? Randy?


Sorry, I should clarify. You do not need the permit to float the entire C-section.... Just the last 1.5 miles of it. Do not expect to reason with the NPS.


----------

